# SPD pedal inserts



## weeeck42 (21 May 2009)

Hi all,

This is the first time I have used the forum and this question may have an answer out there so bear with me. 
On my cannondale m1000 mountain bike I have shimano XT SPD pedals and i want to know if i can get an "insert" to fit the pedal so if i want to use the bike with trainers on for running to the shops etc i don't have to swap my pedal to my platform ones. I know you can get a double sided pedal (one spd one flat) however i have a set of platform pedals and i'm not looking to spent to much cash.

Hope you can help with an idea, name and where i can get them.

cheers 

Alex


----------



## bumsteer (21 May 2009)

http://www.dotbike.com/ProductsP4059.aspx

http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/product-...Adaptors-for-Clipless-Pedals--Black-18234.htm


----------



## Macka (21 May 2009)

Thinking out loud, so this may seem quite quite daft but may spawn some other ideas.
How about a piece of plastic/ rubber covered wood (i.e. some plate platform) or an old pedal and attach the cleats to this.
Will give you a flat platform on top of the existing pedal.
Not sure how it would ride/feel, as I say just initial thoughts.


----------



## Macka (21 May 2009)

bumsteer said:


> http://www.dotbike.com/ProductsP4059.aspx


Or that


----------



## weeeck42 (21 May 2009)

Thanks for the replys, i had thought about making a plate with an old cleat on the bottom, however was unsure if plywood would be A. strong enough and B. a bit slippy when wet. Cheers for the ideas. Alex


----------



## weeeck42 (21 May 2009)

Thanks macka, that is just what i am looking for. Cheers, Alex


----------



## yorkshiregoth (21 May 2009)

my local lbs has a one sided platform thing with a reflector on it but he only has them on the display models.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 May 2009)

weeeck42 said:


> On my cannondale m1000 mountain bike I have shimano XT SPD pedals



a proper nice retro mtb! well done on using such class kit "on the road" are you aware of the forum over at www.retrobike.co.uk lots of like minded souls over there


----------



## RedBike (21 May 2009)

Whern you buy a set of spd pedals they come with something very similar to that platform plate attached. 

Everyone always removes and bins this plate but someone might go to the trouble of posting them to you if you ask around nicely.


----------



## PK99 (21 May 2009)

RedBike said:


> Whern you buy a set of spd pedals they come with something very similar to that platform plate attached.
> 
> .




I asked exactly this question in my LBS.

The plastic inserts you refer to are there to make the bike comply with the legal requirement for pedal reflectors at point of sale. Put them on and off a couple of times and the plastic cleat will break/round off


----------



## 02GF74 (22 May 2009)

home made platform sounds nice in theory but it will be a bugger to get off when clipped, as anyone wh has aver clipped in a shoe whilst not wearing it would know.


----------



## pedalpusher (22 May 2009)

*Try these*

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/EN/mtb-cages-3885152/

They go with the M520 and M540 pedals (I think) - Shimano technical pdfs will tell you. Not too hard to twist off either - make sure your pedals' cleat retainers are loosened and put on a pair of rigger or gardener's gloves and it's easy enough.

The good thing about these is that they are light, but due to the size compared to the 520s/540 pedal bodies, they flip the pedal over so that it's always cleat side up. Obviously when you want flatties you need to flip the pedal over with your toe.


----------



## fido (23 May 2009)

I've got a pair of half-rice/half-chips you can have for the price of posting them to you.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (26 May 2009)

+1


PK99 said:


> Put them on and off a couple of times and the plastic cleat will break/round off


----------



## karen.488walker (27 May 2009)

I have the shimano covers on mine and do find them a bit slippy. Don't know why they couldn't have put a bit more grip on them.


----------



## holmestm (4 Aug 2009)

Just ordered a pair of these...

http://www.billys.co.uk/english/group.php?prod=pdwi-insteps&PHPSESSID=oq0qjgl941g9m85g81rbl55il7


----------



## Cubist (9 Aug 2009)

Great link. But for £27 you can buy a quality pedal spanner and put the original pedals back on......................about thirty seconds work per pedal if you keep them greased!


----------



## OLDSHUNTER (10 Aug 2009)

*take my photo*

That fido is a right wee poser.


----------



## MajorMantra (10 Aug 2009)

holmestm said:


> Just ordered a pair of these...
> 
> http://www.billys.co.uk/english/group.php?prod=pdwi-insteps&PHPSESSID=oq0qjgl941g9m85g81rbl55il7



I'd really like some of those for occasions when I don't want to wear cycling shoes, like when I'm climbing up a hill. I agree with Cubist though, they are overpriced.

Matthew


----------

